# Art/Object Issues > Conservation >  Cleaning Marble, packing tape transfered

## jallenmorton

Hi, 
I've got a potential problem on my immediate horizon. We are hosting a number of marble sculptures and I noticed one has a dozen small loose pieces and they used packing tape to strap them in place. The object and the seeds are marble. They have been stored in a storage unit or garbage for a number of years. I'm preparing myself to clean them if necessary. 

Will mineral spirits or rubbing alcohol affect the sculpture? It was suggested on another webpage for household sculptures.

Thanks Allen

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Allen,
This is something that I am not qualified to make a recommendation on. What I can say is that the question should probably be addressed to a conservator. The characteristics of stone vary considerably. Marble is very soft and porous. Soil tends to sink into the surface. I would be very worried that using solvent that might dissolve the adhesive and actually drive it below the surface of the sculpture. The AIC website has a feature that can help you locate a conservator. I would use it if you don't have someone who comes recommended in your area. http://www.conservation-us.org/about...e#.VLhsxa0tFLM
In areas that I do have some expertise in I regularly find absolutely horrifying and dangerous levels of misinformation usually delivered with a chilling degree of confidence. I wouldn't take any action that directly effects the surface or structure of an artwork based on information found on the internet. PACCIN does have a large number of conservators on our listserv. You might seek some guidance by posting your question there. 

http://www.paccin.org/content.php?110-ListServe

Ashley

----------

